# RadioButton



## Gast (10. Sep 2008)

Hallo
Kurze Frage

Ich muss eine RadioButton machen.


Gibt es eigentlich unterschied wenn man zuerst eine ButtonGroup erstellt und dann die RadioButton.

Oder kann man die Radio Button auch direkt ohne Problem erstellen, wie z. B. 



```
JPanel p = new JPanel();
JRadioButton radio1 = new JRadioButton ("Radio1");

 radio1.setActionCommand("Radio1");
    radio1.addActionListener(this);


 p.add(radio1);
```


----------



## chrissy (11. Sep 2008)

Wenn du mehrere RadioButton nutzen möchtest, die voneinander abhängig sind, also nur einer darf ausgewählt werden, dann musst du deine RadioButtons in eine ButtonGroup packen oder die selbst umständlicherweise einen Handler basteln.
Aber eigentlich ist das alles auch hier http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/button.html beschrieben ...


----------

